# Homemade Polished CAI



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

don't know how many of you have checked out any of my polishing jobs, but today I finally finished up my CAI. it didn't come out exactly how I would have liked to had it (I'm pretty fussy), but I guess I'm still pleased with it

I will be posting up some pics by the end of the weekend, at the latest

stay tuned................:seeya


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

here is my kit from it's humble beginnings as a pile of scrap, to the complete CAI all pieced together and polished


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

here are a few not so good pics if the CAI installed


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Someone's got too much time on thier hands. 
Looks awesome man!!


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

What did you use?


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

ricekiller848 said:


> What did you use?


silicone:

4" 90* elbow
4" to 3 1/2" 45* reducer
3 1/2" straight coupler

aluminum:

4" 45* tube
3 1/2" 90* tube

stainless T-bolt clamps:

4" (needed 3 of them)
3 1/2" (needed 4 of them)

air cleaner:

K&N with a 3 1/2" inlet and about 8" long


from there I just cut everything to fit, polished it up and bolted it all together after cutting the proper sized hole in the inner fenderwell

hope this helps


----------



## GoatNoob (Jun 3, 2009)

It looks very nice :cheers
How long did the polishing take?


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

it took me way too long. after I "finish" sanding and prepping parts, I always give them a quick first polishing to bring out the fine scratches, that are had to see, but will hold dirt if they aren't removed. then I go back and give them a final finish sand and prep.

after that I will polish with my polishing wheels. from there I will give them a final hand cleaning and hand rubbing, while at the same time giving them a protective coat.

the reason this takes so long, is that except for the main polishing, everything is done by hand.

I know I have posted this link before, but for anyone who wasn't seen it, this is some of my other work. it hasn't been updated in a while though (I don't think my CAI is even on there yet)

Polished Parts - a set on Flickr


----------



## GoatNoob (Jun 3, 2009)

Those are beautiful results! I wouldn't have the time or patience to do something like that.


----------



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

What kind of cost are we talking about with these items?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Rukee said:


> Someone's got too much time on thier hands.
> Looks awesome man!!


You are sooooooooo right. Looks like the TB was done to. Wow dude that is an awsome job


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

chuckD said:


> What kind of cost are we talking about with these items?


 I think I did the entire thing (less filter) for about $130.00 in parts, but you could probably save about $20.00 if you used cheaper clamps like most people do. it's the polishing that makes the difference and I couldn't even put a cost on that because of all the time I have into that



EEZ GOAT said:


> You are sooooooooo right. Looks like the TB was done to. Wow dude that is an awsome job


 TB, tensioner, waterpump, MAF, fluid caps, catchcan, most underhood bolts, ABS distribution block, assorted fittings, and anything else I get bored with when I'm looking under there.....


----------

